# hiding the plants/watering?



## AP420 (Apr 25, 2007)

i wanna grow some but i'm scared of the man finding it and watching to see who go to water it any tips on how to deter unwanted attention also i was wondering about a way to water the plants without having to go do it every day so i can be around it as little as possible


----------



## Draston (Apr 25, 2007)

AP420 said:
			
		

> i wanna grow some but i'm scared of the man finding it and watching to see who go to water it any tips on how to deter unwanted attention also i was wondering about a way to water the plants without having to go do it every day so i can be around it as little as possible


 
natural rain is about all I can come up with unless you want to water them less?


----------



## Bubby (Apr 25, 2007)

Try to find a spot that's near a stream. If that's not possible, pick a spot in the area that's LOWER than the rest of the ground. When it rains, water will accumulate more in lower ground.
I wouldn't recommend going to water it, especially if you have worries about da man. Let nature do it's thing, plants should live.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 25, 2007)

If you plant in a low spot and water stands around the stalks of your plants for over one day the plants will scawld in the warm water and sun and they will start to die. Even if after a couple days the water goes down the damage will aready be done and your plants will be set back so bad they will never fully recover. My advice is to plant in the ground not a pot and find some ground that is really rich and easy to dig in. If the ground is loose the roots will go deep in the ground and watering will be at a minimum only when its very dry. Slim


----------



## casik (May 2, 2007)

if you want to do a little hard labor to keep from getting the man on you find a low spot thats in the sun where the soil isn't to bad then you need a bucket a hose and something like a drill put the bucket in a high spot (tree will work lol) anyway run a small hose from the bucket to the ground near the plants and fill the with water ( theres a water called energizer or something that is suppose to help alot but i haven;t tried it so its an experiment thing still) anyway you want to bury the tube and basically the water will slowly push its way through the tube to the area with your plants basically your making an underground river that drains near oyur plants


----------



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 13, 2007)

i started my seeds off in miriclegrow moisture lock soil.....its great, justa large cup full stays wet all week of 1 good watering, i reccomend it...im going to dig a hole in my spots and refil the bottom mixed with some of the surrounding soil and the top completely moisture lock soil ...and see about only watering once a week maybe 2 times....


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 13, 2007)

like casik said, only, use 3ltr bottles with a pin prick or 2 in it, and just lay it next to the stem. use green bottles or bury them in if you want them to be less noticable. just take 1 full 3 litr bottle down every 2,3,4 weeks to refill go quite regularly to start with, so you no how long it takes for a bottle to empty. that way you can work out how much you need to take, and how regularly you need to go refill. with only a couple of pin pricks it should take a while.

or just go when YOU think they will need watered, say, if it hasnt rained for 4,5 days. you will no how much moisture your soil will hold, how long it will take to drain, things that only you no. 

take every 1 of these comments in, and use what you think is right 85CANNABLISS


----------



## Dewayne (May 14, 2007)

Heh, if you can plant next to a water source like a stream, river, lake or something that's not infested with pests and doesn't have dilluted waters.

mmm when i used to worry about the same thing as you did, i used to take a 2 liter bottle and set it upside down above my plants...hang it from a tree or just find a way to stand it upside down, but before you take it out there poke a small hole in the cap. When you hang itupside down make sure it's a small enough hole that only a drop of water comes out every now and then, line it up to where it drops every now and then next to the stem and you'll only have to go out ever week - two weeks.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> If you plant in a low spot and water stands around the stalks of your plants for over one day the plants will scawld in the warm water and sun and they will start to die. Even if after a couple days the water goes down the damage will aready be done and your plants will be set back so bad they will never fully recover. My advice is to plant in the ground not a pot and find some ground that is really rich and easy to dig in. If the ground is loose the roots will go deep in the ground and watering will be at a minimum only when its very dry. Slim


 
yup yup great post man thats what i would do and yeah never plant your plant wear the water stands around or plant and if you find a place that is to wet you could get root rot so watch out


----------



## abc123 (May 22, 2007)

http://www.simplegardens.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=293


----------

